# Nem csak az Oscarról



## GeoCracker (2016 Március 1)

A „Saul fia” című film Oscar díjat kapott. Ez tulajdonképpen akkor is a teljes magyar filmgyártás sikere, ha ezt sokan kétségbe vonják. S akkor is, ha néhányan meg kisajátítják. Ahogy megindultak már az első elismerések, a jelölések után is a fanyalgások. Nem egyszer olyan reakciókat kiváltva, amely bőven átlendítette az ingát a túloldalon.

Alkalmasint a háttérviták, de még a rendező olykor szerintem meggondolatlan nyilatkozatai sem vonnak el semmit a film erényeiből, és abból a teljesítményből, melyet a színészek, és a technikai munkatársak nyújtottak. Ahogy az sem von le mindebből semmit, hogy emlékezhetünk arra: voltak időszakok, amikor a vízcsapból is a filmről szóló beszélgetések, beszámolók, háttércsevegések, és viták folytak. Ezt akkor is sajnáltam, és most sem gondolok rá jó érzéssel. Ahogy előre félek: egy újabb ilyen korszaknak nézünk elébe. Ha megtörténik, azt is sajnálni fogom. Nem azért, mert meggondoltam magam. Ahogy eddig, továbbra sem tervezem a film megnézését. S ezt éppen úgy magánügynek tekintem, ahogy máson sem kérem számon, hogy mit néz meg, vagy mit nem néz meg.

Ettől azonban, mint írtam, ostobaság lenne a film erényeit, az Oscarig tartó út során nyújtott teljesítményt lebecsülni. Mégis! Szinte még ki sem hirdették a magyar film sok éve várt sikerét, már megjelentek az első fitymá(ló)k. Afelett búsongva, hőbörögve, hogy miért nem honfoglalás, meg Trianon, meg akármi más, mint a Holocaust. Mert micsoda galádság ez így. Meg biztosan csak azért, meg különben is. Nekik mi az ördögöt lehetne mondani? Legfeljebb azt, hogy a „Saul fia” által, az általa elnyert Oscar által felértékelődött a magyar filmipar. Kiegészítve azzal, hogy az így elnyert felértékelődés a későbbiekben elkészülő filmek fogadtatására is hatni fog. S ehhez pusztán egyet kell elérni. Azt, hogy a lécet ne alulról vigyék át. Ehhez azonban meg kellene érteni, hogy a nemzetközi porondon, az ott megszokott színvonalnál kell jobbat produkálni. Ha nem megy technikában, akkor ötletességben, munkában. A melldöngetés kevés. Ahogy egyik nemzet zászlójának a kitűzése sem menti meg az összeomlástól azt a ferde falazású épületet, amelyből a silány építőanyag felét is kilopták.

Nos! A „Saul fia” felülről vitte át a lécet. Személy szerint még azért is hajlandó vagyok drukkolni, hogy készüljön a honfoglalásról, Trianonról, a Szent László legendáriumról, és bármi másról egy hasonló színvonalú és a nemzetközi mérlegeken is megmérhető film. Miért is ne?

De addig nyugodtan tapsolja meg mindenki, aki magyar a most díjazott magyar filmet. Akár látta, akár nem. Akár meg szeretné nézni, akár nem.

*Andrew_s*


----------



## setni (2016 Március 1)

Sokakban ez a siker úgy jött le hogy megint egy zsidó vallású emberekről szóló film nyert, pedig érdekes párhuzam van az egyik magyar Oscar díjas film a Mephistó és a Saul fia közt az egyik a hatalom eléréséről szól és a következmények csak itt a Saul fia filmnél láthatóak.


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Március 1)

setni írta:


> Sokakban ez a siker úgy jött le hogy megint egy zsidó vallású emberekről szóló film nyert, pedig érdekes párhuzam van az egyik magyar Oscar díjas film a Mephistó és a Saul fia közt az egyik a hatalom eléréséről szól és a következmények csak itt a Saul fia filmnél láthatóak.


Minden filmnek meg van a maga története, és emberi visszhangja. Ugyanaz a film mondhat mást a különböző embereknek. Még az sem kizárt, hogy ugyanazok fanyalognak most, mint annak idején. De, ahogy annak idején a Mephisto kinyitott pár kaput, talán ez is ki fog. 
Abba nem hiszek, hogy egy filmtől megváltozik, aki látja. Még abban sem, hogy mindenkiben pozitívan rezonál. 
De ez egy olyan siker, amitől a turul-csápolók is kihúzhatnák magukat. Ha nem ők a banánhámozási verseny vesztesei (IQ<50)


----------



## hegiv (2016 Március 7)

Miért nem nézed meg, GeoCracker? Még ha nem is érdekel a téma, túl deprimáló, stb., már csak azért is, mert ilyen híres lett?


----------



## hegiv (2016 Március 7)

Amúgy: igen, örülünk! Megérdemli! 
Mégis, biztos vagyok benne, hogy kellett EZ a téma, és a megfelelő LOBBI a győzelemhez, sajnos pl. volt a versenyben még a muszlim nők házasságba kényszerítéséről szóló film is, én nekik is drukkoltam, máskor talán sikerülhetett volna nekik, de lehet, hogy nem, ha nincs támogató.


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Március 8)

hegiv írta:


> Miért nem nézed meg, GeoCracker? Még ha nem is érdekel a téma, túl deprimáló, stb., már csak azért is, mert ilyen híres lett?


Ez egy hosszú történet. Nem is írom le az egészet. Talán érteme sincs. Mármint leírni. Több tényező is vezetett idáig.
Az egyik kétségtelenül az, hogy nem szeretem, ha valami a vízcsapból is folyva promotálódik. Különösen nem, ha aszerint kezdik osztályozni az embereket, hogy a/ megnézi és rendes ember; b/ nem nézi meg és akkor szemét fasisztaantiszemtia_mittudmmi.
A másik az a-b ktegorizálásához kapcsolódik. Magam szeretem eldönteni, hogy milyne az ízlésem, és ne támasszanak még informális kötelezettségeket.
A harmadik, nem kevésbé lnyeges pont: moziba kikapcsolódni, szórakozni járok, ha egyáltalán. Otthon sem azért nézek filmet, hogy sírva ríjak, keseregjek, háborogjak, vagy sajnálkozzak. Ha ilyen igényem van, akkor meghallgatom a híreket.

Ami a témát illeti: valóban el vagyok anélkül, hogy a haláltáborokkal foglalkozzam. Nem a zsidók, cigáényok, szerbek, szíriaiak, marslakók miatt, hanem általában. Alkalmasint az ilyen filmek elrettentő erejében sem hiszek. a dokumentumfilmekében sem. De ha már, akkor a témában inkább egy dokumentumfilmet nézek meg. A téma már csak azért is necces, mert az én olvasatomban minden értelmetlen halálért kár. S ebből a szempontból Nürnbergben ott lett volna a helye a vádlottak között annak is, aki nem bombáztatta az auswitzi vonatsíneket, és az is, aki elrendelte Hamburg vagy Drezda civil lakosságának szőnyegbombázását. Ahogy azt is odaültettem volna, aki civil városok atombombázására adott parancsot. Mert az én olvasatomban a tömeggyilkos vagy a tömeggyilkosság elősegítőja zászlófüggetlenül az. De már megszoktam, hogy ezzel a nézettel kisebbségben vagyok.

Ahogy valószínűleg azzal is, hogy minden politikai indíttatás néllkül, nem a zsidók elleni állásfoglalűás gyanánt hagyom ki a Saul fiát. Hanem "csak úgy".


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 8)

Nem is lehet velemenyt mondani ugy egy filmrol , amit nem nezunk meg, mert ilyen ellemzes teljesen hiteltelen.

A tema valasztas mikor nem aktualis mikor ilyen eros rasszizmus , antiszemitizmus tor elore napjainkban sok orszagban?
Ki szoljon ha nem az ertelmiseg a kultura kepviseloi iroi rendezoi, hogy nem lehet elfelejten az embertelenseget a nepirtas mert a rasszimus antiszemitizmus eloszobaja a szelsosegs kirekeszto torvenyek ujboli elohozakodasara.
PAr eve megint volt aki osszeakarta irni a zsidokat , ma is igen komoly rassizmusra antiszemitizmusra epulo partok vannak, es en ugy gondolom , hogy elsosorban felvilagositassal es a tortenelem megismertetese lehet a modja, hogy megallitsak vagy ne fogadjak el az emberek ezeket az eszmeket.

Az antiszemitak jo resze meg eleteben nem talalkozott zsidoval , csak a gyulolet ert el hozzajuk es meg veletlenul se nezett meg egy Holokauszt filmet vagy olvasott ilyen konyvet, de meg csak fogalma sincs a zsido kulturarol, mivel kikialtotta a partja ,hogy mindnenert a zsidok a hibasak igy vakon elhiszi es ez a legnagyobb baj, hogy most mar a sokadik generaciot lehet igy megvezetni.

Kedves GeoCraker

Nem osszehasoithato Dreda bombazasaval, mert a zsidok nem alltak hadba senkivel, es civil nem katonai hadmuvelet aldozatai lettek nem uzentek hadat senkinek. Hanem csupan mert zsidok voltak a gyerekektol az oregekig szisztematikusan kinyirtak oket nagyuzembe gazkamrakba kuldtek az europai zsidosagot.
Holokauszt aldozatai voltak a romak, a melegek, a serult emberek , a csecsemok az agastyanok, amirol egyik se tehetet hogy hova szuletett.
Ez a fajelmelet szelekcio az emebrisegnek megbocsajthatatlan nagy bune, hogy ez megtortenhetett.
Mert ez az ideologia menten a magyarok se tartoztak az arja fajhoz.Meg szerencse ,hogy nem tudott gyozni ez az ideologia.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 8)

Melitta írta:


> Nem is lehet velemenyt mondani ugy egy filmrol , amit nem nezunk meg, mert ilyen ellemzes teljesen hiteltelen.
> 
> A tema valasztas mikor nem aktualis mikor ilyen eros rasszizmus , antiszemitizmus tor elore napjainkban sok orszagban?
> Ki szoljon ha nem az ertelmiseg a kultura kepviseloi iroi rendezoi, hogy nem lehet elfelejten az embertelenseget a nepirtas mert a rasszimus antiszemitizmus eloszobaja a szelsosegs kirekeszto torvenyek ujboli elohozakodasara.
> ...


*
_*Kedves Melitta,*
teljesen egyetértek veled. Mármint a véleményeddel.
*G.B.
*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 8)

GeoCracker írta:


> A „Saul fia” című film Oscar díjat kapott. Ez tulajdonképpen akkor is a teljes magyar filmgyártás sikere, ha ezt sokan kétségbe vonják. S akkor is, ha néhányan meg kisajátítják. Ahogy megindultak már az első elismerések, a jelölések után is a fanyalgások. Nem egyszer olyan reakciókat kiváltva, amely bőven átlendítette az ingát a túloldalon.
> 
> Alkalmasint a háttérviták, de még a rendező olykor szerintem meggondolatlan nyilatkozatai sem vonnak el semmit a film erényeiből, és abból a teljesítményből, melyet a színészek, és a technikai munkatársak nyújtottak. Ahogy az sem von le mindebből semmit, hogy emlékezhetünk arra: voltak időszakok, amikor a vízcsapból is a filmről szóló beszélgetések, beszámolók, háttércsevegések, és viták folytak. Ezt akkor is sajnáltam, és most sem gondolok rá jó érzéssel. Ahogy előre félek: egy újabb ilyen korszaknak nézünk elébe. Ha megtörténik, azt is sajnálni fogom. Nem azért, mert meggondoltam magam. Ahogy eddig, továbbra sem tervezem a film megnézését. S ezt éppen úgy magánügynek tekintem, ahogy máson sem kérem számon, hogy mit néz meg, vagy mit nem néz meg.
> 
> ...


*
_*Kedves GeoCracker!*_
_Tömör véleményem ez: " Ahogy eddig, továbbra sem tervezem a film megnézését".
Ha nem láttad a filmet, csak hallottál róla, vagy itt-ott felkaptál valamilyen storyt - az nem azt jelenti, hogy 100 %-ban értesült vagy erről az alkotásról. 
Kár itt bármilyen kritikát írnod, mert nem vagy rá jogosult. 
Miért?
A filmet nem láttad, ha láttad volna, csak azután van/volna jogod kritizálni, pálcát törni, vagy ellent mondai, de fanyalogni is.
*G.B. *_


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Március 8)

Melitta írta:


> Kedves


Melitta,
Ha elolvasod, amit írtál, aztán azt, amit én írtam, akkor majd rájösz, hogy a kettőnek semmi köze egymáshoz. 
Rávezetésként:
1. Nem írtam véleményta filmről;
2. Drezda bombázását nem a Saul fiához vagy a Holocausthoz mértem. 

A többi stimmel (azaz semmi)
Maradjunk abban. Én megtiszteltem az engem kérdezőt, hogy válaszoltam neki. Te pedig tisztelj meg mindkettőnket azzal, hogy engem megszólítva arra reagálsz, amit írtam. Nem kell velem egyet érteni. De akkor sem látom értelmét, hogy csúsztató klisék, mondatpanelek ismételgetésével múlassuk az időt.



Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _*Kedves Melitta,*
> teljesen egyetértek veled. Mármint a véleményeddel.
> *G.B.*_


Magyarul_ teljes mértékben egyet értesz azzal, hogy klisékkel vagdalkozva érdemes csúsztató ledorongolásokat írni úgy, hogy köze sincs az eredeti mondandóhoz.
Gratulálok. Ha ehhez figyelembe vszem, hogy a csúsztató vélemény tulajdonosa a fórumgazda, akkor ez az elvtelen s...ny..s iskolapéldája. Ehhez külön gratulálok!


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Március 8)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Kár itt bármilyen kritikát írnod, mert nem vagy rá jogosult.
> Miért?


Gondolom mert I. Nagy Bojana kinyilvánította 
Hagyjuk szerintem. Nincs kedvem személyeskedni. 
Egyszer Te is megtehetnéd azért, hogy elolvasod azt, amire reagálsz. Hidd el. Menni fog!

A magam részéről válaszoltam annak aki kérdezett.
A címkéző ostobaságaiddal főlj nyugodtan magad.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 8)

Nincs semmi gond, hisz azt hittem felszavakbol is megertjuk egymast, /tevedni emberi dolog,/ nem kell az egesz idezetet betenni es izekre szedni, hisz tarsalgas folyik es nem nyelvtani ertelemezes vagy elemzes.


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Március 8)

Napról napra öregszem és egyre több olyan dolog van amit nem értek. Gondolom a nem értem jelenségre az öregkori elbutulás lehet a válasz.
Többször elolvastam a nyitó írást, nem egymás után, több egymást követő napon, mert tetszik egy olyan ember hozzáállása aki le meri írni hogy Ő nem fogja megnézni, az oka rá tartozik, nem is érdekel, mert magánügye az írónak!
Ez nem kritika! Egy Oscar díjas magyar film méltatása! 
Aki ebbe a nyitóírásba beleköt annak szövegértési problémái vannak!
Személy szerint gratulálok GeoCracker!

(bár sokat nem ér a véleményem)


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Március 8)

Melitta írta:


> Nincs semmi gond, hisz azt hittem felszavakbol is megertjuk egymast, /tevedni emberi dolog,/ nem kell az egesz idezetet betenni es izekre szedni, hisz tarsalgas folyik es nem nyelvtani ertelemezes vagy elemzes.


Tényleg nincs.... Tényleg nincs?
Név szerint megszólítottál, majd olyan véleményt tulajdonítottál nekem szerintem, amit nem mondtam. Ezt félreérteni lehetett, de megszólítatlannak tekinteni nem.

Amellett fenntartom: Minden vétlen áldozatért kár. A drezdában romok alatt megfulladt anyáért éppen úgy, mint a gázkamrában meggyilkolttért. 
A képet, mint írtam, árnyalja kissé, hogy a Drezdára ledobott bombák felével megoldhatták volna az auswitzi transzportok megállítását a vasútvonalak szétrombolásával. De ezt a dicső szövetségesek nem látták valamiért indokoltnak. Ennyi. S ennek semmi köze a filmhez. Pusztán az ártatlan áldozatokhoz....


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 9)

Drezdaba a nemet hadtestek voltak akik viszont az utolso leheletukkel harcoltak a furerert.
NAgy hiba volt nem lebombazni legalabb a vonatsineket es elvagni a tovabbi szallitmanyokat a lagerekbe.
Ma a torteneszek azt mondjak , azert tortent ahogy tortent mert a lagerekbe nem volt nemet alakulatok nagyszamban es a lagerbe fegyertelen emberek voltak, es eso szamu cel a nemet hadsereg terdrekenyszeritese.
Nem lehet mentseg de megis ez tortent hogy nem elso volt hogy a lagereket szabaditsak fel 
Azoknak akik ez ido alatt fuste valtak a gazkamrakba es belehaltak a a korulmenyekbe az ehezesbe a jarvanyokba stb.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 9)

GeoCracker írta:


> Melitta,
> Ha elolvasod, amit írtál, aztán azt, amit én írtam, akkor majd rájösz, hogy a kettőnek semmi köze egymáshoz.
> Rávezetésként:
> 1. Nem írtam véleményta filmről;
> ...


*
_*Kedves GeoCracker!*
Válaszod, véleményed megköszönöm. Az nem lehetséges,hogy "mindig" dicséretet kapjak, időnként jól jön néhány negatív vélemény is. Hiszen az ember abból tanul a legjobban.
Nem vagyok sunyi, ha arra utaltál, elébe állok mindenkinek és megmondom a tuttit. Még akkor is, ha nem kapok érte dicséretet, sőt ledorongolás a "bérem". 
Tény, ami tény. Amit nem láttam, arról nem is írok véleményt. Mint ahogyan az is igaz, hogy a Nemzeti Színházban volt egy bemutató előadás, s annak az első részénél eljöttem. 
De csak arról mondtam véleményt, amit láttam. Amit nem, arról mélyen hallgattam. 
Neked ez volt a véleményed - nekem meg az. Igaz, beismerted, hogy nem nézted meg a filmet, akkor meg minek írsz róla? Éppen ezért vannak furi kérdéseim.
Ettől még mindketten jó emberek is lehetünk.
Kár lenne a sárdobálás, nem illik hozzánk.
Minden jót Neked! - *G.B.*_


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Március 9)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> _*Kedves GeoCracker!*
> Válaszod, véleményed megköszönöm. Az nem lehetséges,hogy "mindig" dicséretet kapjak, időnként jól jön néhány negatív vélemény is. Hiszen az ember abból tanul a legjobban.
> Nem vagyok sunyi, ha arra utaltál, elébe állok mindenkinek és megmondom a tuttit. Még akkor is, ha nem kapok érte dicséretet, sőt ledorongolás a "bérem".
> ...



Kedves Georgina Bojana,

Éppen a beidézett üzenetben fejtettem ki, hogy bár a film kapcsán írtam, de nem a filmről. 
Elvtelen véleményalkotásnak tekintem, hogy úgy csatlakoztál Melitta véleményére sebesen bólogatva, hogy láthatóan nem olvastad el az eredeti posztot, de legalább azt sem, amiben más kérdésére válaszolva leírtam, hogy miért nem fogom (többek között) megnézni. 
Ettől még lehetsz jó ember. Azt egy percig sem vitattam. S a véleményedről írtam, nem róled, mint emberről. Sem azt, hogy sunyi lennél, sem azt, hogy zseni.
Ami a ledorongolást illeti, ezek szerint Te feljogosítva érzed magad arra, hogy kioktass, hogy mivel kapcsolatban írhatok, és mivel kapcsolatban nem. Van ilyen. 
Azért persze sokat erősítene a beszólásodon, ha szövegkörnyzeettel idéznéd, amikor a film személyes tetszési indexéről írtam. azaz közvetlenül a filmről. 
Kiemelem: szövegkörnyezettel.

Jó keresgélést.
Addig fenntartom: a véleményed megalapozatlan és nem több látatlanban-helyeslésnél.

Üdv:
GeoCracker.


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Március 9)

Melitta írta:


> Drezdaba a nemet hadtestek voltak akik viszont az utolso leheletukkel harcoltak a furerert.


Ami, mint kiderült Sztálin dezinformációja volt. Ettől függetlenül: nem rémlik, hogy a laktanyákat, a közlekedési gócpontokat bombázták volna. Ellenben voltam Drezdában, és láttam azt a kiállítást, ahol képek voltak a bombázás "eredményéről". A korábban odamenekültekkel legalább 30 ezer civil halt meg. Tekintettel arra, hogy a várost gyújtóbombákkal "világították ki" a szőnyegbombázás előtt. Mely utóbbi a földdel tette egyenlővé a várost. Úgy, hogy sokan az ovóhelyeken fulladtak meg, mert nem tudtak kijutni. Ez az én olvasatomban tömeggyilkosság. Ahogy tömeggyilkos volt az is, aki a két nukleáris bombát ledobatta.
Erre akkor sincs mentség, ha hosszú szakálló katonai szakértők esküdnek meg a szakállukra, hogy milyen remek dolog is volt. 
Auswitz környékén pedig többek között azért sem bombáztak, mert a megszállási övezeteken vitázva ebbe maradtak. Sztálin pedig ismerten antiszemita volt. A szövetségesek passzivitása több tízezer ember kínhalálába került az utolsó transzporthullám hallgatólagos eltűrése miatt. Alkalmasint a magyar zsidóság a "végjáékban" semmisült meg. Amikor a szövetségesek már igencsak uralták a légteret. http://www.annefrank.org/en/Subsite...-meticulously-documented-by-SS-photographers/

A történelmet a győztesek írják. De ez nem jelent azt, hogy igazuk is van. Hitlert le kellett verni. Ezt senki nem vitatja. De, hogy nem az áldozatminimalizálásról szólt a történet, az is biztos.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Március 9)

GeoCracker írta:


> Kedves Georgina Bojana,
> 
> Éppen a beidézett üzenetben fejtettem ki, hogy bár a film kapcsán írtam, de nem a filmről.
> Elvtelen véleményalkotásnak tekintem, hogy úgy csatlakoztál Melitta véleményére sebesen bólogatva, hogy láthatóan nem olvastad el az eredeti posztot, de legalább azt sem, amiben más kérdésére válaszolva leírtam, hogy miért nem fogom (többek között) megnézni.
> ...


*
*Kedves GeoCracker!*
_Nem érzem magam semmire sem feljogosítva. Nem szeretnék feszültséget, írtam - válaszoltál - írtam - válaszoltál. Részemről lezártnak tekintem ezt a dolgot. Ugye nem bánod?
Üdvözlettel *G.B.
*_


----------



## Fricsó (2016 Március 10)

Teccik!
Nem teccik!
Nem tom miről csevegtek?! 
Illetve azt tom, nem a filmről!
Akkó minek?
Melyik pártnak?
A filmről kőne magvasabb gondolatokat közkinccsé tenni.
Személyeskedés, sekélyeskedés, oszt sértődöcske.

Nem láttam, nem fogom megnézni, az alkotóknak mégis gratulálok!
Oszt jó napot!


----------

